# What is the best shoulder protection?



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

So I had stupid crash last sunday and fructured my shoulder. It may took up to 6 weeks to heal.

Just want to ask, is there a shoulder protection that can minimize shoulder injury? Im pertaining to fructure/dislocation. Seem like what I searched so far is for bruise/wounds protection.

If there's no 100% injury proof, what design/model/brand that can help minimize shoulder injury?

Sent from my 2107113SG using Tapatalk


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Shoulder tough to 100% protect unless your wearing huge NFL gear....

The injury usually comes from force into the joint or over extension, especially anterior dislocation. Even a brutal posterior dislocation can happen from a big hit on forearm. I think some of the better gear can help slightly minimize injury but not going to help on a big force blow....Best defense is to keep arms in, tuck n roll.

check out Bluegrass Armor


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

You can get some body armor shirts like this, and they have some shoulder protection that can help. It's not something most folks would wear on a regular trail ride, but probably a good idea if you go to a bike park or are practicing skills where you might fall.


----------



## Juansan (Dec 30, 2020)

Check out shoulder braces used by Motocross riders to support shoulders after a dislocation.


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

TraxFactory said:


> Shoulder tough to 100% protect unless your wearing huge NFL gear....
> 
> The injury usually comes from force into the joint or over extension, especially anterior dislocation. Even a brutal posterior dislocation can happen from a big hit on forearm. I think some of the better gear can help slightly minimize injury but not going to help on a big force blow....Best defense is to keep arms in, tuck n roll.
> 
> check out Bluegrass Armor


Yeah.. 

I hope they create a baby version like the ones in NFL. I dont mind to look stupid on trails vs having my shoulder broke again.



Sent from my 2107113SG using Tapatalk


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

I think this is the best bet for now.


Has anyone crashed wearing this kind of protective gear?

It seem hot wearing this specially for tropical country.

Sent from my 2107113SG using Tapatalk


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Juansan said:


> Check out shoulder braces used by Motocross riders to support shoulders after a dislocation.


Like this? 

Yeah, I dont mind wearing this. Haha.









Sent from my 2107113SG using Tapatalk


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Go to Stuntman School, and learn how to land....


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Even pros crashed at times. Heck, some even on roots. Whats the connection of your comment?

We're talking apparel and protection here.

Sent from my 2107113SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

gat3keeper said:


> So I had stupid crash last sunday and fructured my shoulder. It may took up to 6 weeks to heal.
> 
> Just want to ask, is there a shoulder protection that can minimize shoulder injury? Im pertaining to fructure/dislocation. Seem like what I searched so far is for bruise/wounds protection.
> 
> ...


I've never seen a shoulder protector that could guard against dislocation. Not sure how that would be possible without severely limiting your range of motion. I have a padded shirt with shoulder protection but it's good only against direct impacts, such as a tree limb or something like that, and I suppose it's good against abrasion too but I don't slide across my shoulder too much.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

ladljon said:


> Go to Stuntman School, and learn how to land....


Really?


----------



## JPSeuropa (Jul 12, 2010)

10 months after rotator cuff injury...finally almost healed, still working on getting back to full strength. Let us know when you find something that works.


----------



## KenPsz (Jan 21, 2007)

Having had a shoulder dislocation (not bike related) in the last year nothing really is going to protect you from getting one if you crash hard enough. You hit the dirt hard enough the should is a big joint that if pushed in the wrong direction fails.

Now to recover get a should brace as mentioned above and TAKE YOUR TIME getting back into riding. The first few rides after my dislocation were pretty freaky worrying about what could happen. Those first rides back were on easy trails and even then I could feel my should not being happy with what was going on.

Once you feel better start to strength those shoulders since that is your best bet to protect it. I find that kettle bells and pushups to good for that strength.


----------



## tunamikebike (Jun 22, 2012)

Broke my Clavicle (broken collarbone) about 5 years ago. Wore ice hockey shoulder pads for 2 years. They were the lightest and the coolest at the time. Fell once while I had them on and didn't feel a thing!


----------



## goldsbar (Dec 2, 2004)

Fox Titan Sport mesh jacket. Shoulders, elbows, full back and chest for a very reasonable $170. Comfortable for the bike park, would be tough to wear XC riding in warm weather. For XC/trail riding, you need to pick your battles. I go with elbow, sometimes knee and sometimes hip/padded shorts.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

gat3keeper said:


> Yeah..
> 
> I hope they create a baby version like the ones in NFL. I dont mind to look stupid on trails vs having my shoulder broke again.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. I mangled my shoulder in 2008 on a nasty OTB crash. Landed on my right elbow and shoved my humeral head out the back of the socket so far it locked behind my scapula (Posterior locked dislocation) and created a large divot in the head. 
Took 3 surgeries 2 cadaver plugs and about 1 year before I was back on the bike, not to mention put socks on and wipe me bum properly..

I actually developed some shoulder protection that was easy on off but never manufactured since it was so costly at that time. Still may revisit that concept.


----------



## Smiles for miles (Feb 26, 2021)

After two shoulder injuries I'm rockin this shirt. Too hot for the hottest days but light enough most of the time. 









Amazon.com: Leatt Unisex-Adult Shoulder Tee (Black,L/XL) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Leatt Unisex-Adult Shoulder Tee (Black,L/XL): T-Shirts - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com


----------



## Moosedriver (Jan 19, 2021)

I’ve started wearing these, but I haven’t crashed yet while wearing one to know how well they work. I also haven’t worn it during summer, so I can’t say yet how it’ll be in high temps, but we’ve had some 80 degree weather the last week, which it was warmer to wear compared to just a regular shirt, but not too bad. Also, I found that if you fall between sizes, or at the bottom of one of the ranges, then size down otherwise the upper portion with the pads shift too easily and don’t seem like they’d stay in place during a crash.









Amazon.com : Demon Pro Fit Top (Medium) : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Demon Pro Fit Top (Medium) : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## Juansan (Dec 30, 2020)

I dislocated my right shoulder, tore up my rotator cuff in a non MTB fall. The doctor informed me that from that day on the possibility of re-dislocating my shoulder again was high. After about 3 weeks of rehabilitation exercises I was eager to get back on my bike but I knew that falling was out of the question. I'm not bragging but I don't fall that often so all I needed was some kind of protection that would at least give me a sense of security even if it was false. So I bought the brace pictured below. I was still sore but the brace defiantly provided enough support when riding over rough trail. Its made out of neoprene so it was on the warm side and yes it was uncomfortable. I wore it for about 3 months or until I felt that I was healed enough not to need it.


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

For those who injured/fructured their shoulders, we cant have it back 100% yeah? Range of motion will be lesser and healed bones are more prone to injury again ?

Is there someone out here who re injured their previous injury (i mean the same exact bones, etc..) through mtb related?



Sent from my 2107113SG using Tapatalk


----------

